# Unable to access local disk c as user



## fleur30 (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi,

I am unable to access the local disk C on my new HP laptop. My network has policies in place, one for laptops and one for desktops. Desktops have been setup so the C drive is not accessible unless logged in as admin, but laptops have access to all admin settings and the local disk.

I have a feeling my laptop is picking up the desktop policy not the laptop policy, but i'm unsure of how to fix. Is this a local machine issue or sometging I need to edit on the server?

I have looked at active directory and computers, and the management conssole, but not sure where to go from there, any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Is this domain setup a practice network of your own? Or is the domain setup part of a workplace setup? We cannot help you if it is a workplace setup; you would need to contact your IT dept.


----------



## fleur30 (Mar 11, 2013)

This domain setup is a practice network of my own


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

You must have created 2 OU's, one for desktops and one for laptops. I think you have to move the laptop into the laptop OU


----------



## fleur30 (Mar 11, 2013)

That's whyat I thought. Can you tell me how to do this? thank you


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Go to Active Directory Users and Computers, click on your domain name of the left, click on computers underneath your domain name on the left. Your laptop computer may be there. Right click on the computer name, choose Move. Then select the OU to move it to.


----------

